# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Πλοίαρχος

## Roger Rabbit

Μην αδικούμε και τους πλοιάρχους.. :lol:
Σας παραθέτω ένα δημοσίευμα για τον υποπλοίαρχο που έσωσε το βαπόρι απο τους πειρατές.:http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=...d=4489950&ct=1

Και μια φωτό αφιερωμένη στο nautilia !

----------


## Leo

Εεεετσι... καλά έκανεσ και το άνοιξες το θέμα.. ας το περπατήσουμε λοιπόν!

----------


## mastropanagos

Αντε παρτε και μια γεφυρα σαν καλοι καπεταναιοι που ειστε.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..
DSC00187 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Leo

Μεγαλείο ψυχής mastropanago, και υπόδειγμα αγαστής συνεργασίας. Το ενοοώ. Σ ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μεγαλείο ψυχής mastropanago, και υπόδειγμα αγαστής συνεργασίας. Το ενοοώ. Σ ευχαριστώ


Καπεταναιοι-μηχανικοι=συναδελφοι ναυτικοι..!! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Εισαι λεβεντια Παναγιωτη!!!
Αν και..μηχανη εντουτοις εχω περασει πολλα βραδια ξενυχτη παρεα με τη γεφυρα σε κατι πλοες απο το Malacca Strait και μετα με πορεια Β-ΒΑ στη κοστα της Κινας. Εκει πραγματικα ζεις την ενταση και τη ναυτικη μαγεια οταν εχεις στο ARPA ενα νεφος απο κινεζικα ψαραδικα και να προσπαθεις να κανεις σλαλομ αναμεσα τους με αποστασεις 0,5 εως 0,8 απο τη καθε πλευρα σου. Ειναι οι στιγμες οπου η Φυσικη διασκελλιζεται και ο χωροχρονος ειναι μια κουκιδα που την εχεις ηδη ξεχασμενη απο τη στιγμη που ανεβηκες για βοηθεια κοντα στον καθε αξιωματικο σου Ελληνα, Φιλιππινο ή οτι αλλο κι αν ειναι. Με μια κουπα καφε να σε συντροφευει οχι για να μην κλεισει το ματι αλλα για να εχεις κατι εκεινη τη δυσκολη ωρα της αναμονης. Ποσες φορες ειδα αυτη την αγωνια στα ματια σου, τον τρομο να σκιαζει την υπαρξη σου οταν στο σκαρτο μιλι να βλεπεις το ψαραδικο να πηγαινει να σε κροσαρει οχι για καποιο συγκεκριμενο λογο απλα για να παιξει μαζι σου και τελευταια στιγμη να περνει διπλα σου! 
Αστε ρε παιδια... δεν λεω τιποτα......οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο........αστε!!! 
Ειναι κατι το αλλο η ζωη του Καπετανιου...................!!

----------


## Leo

Eng είπες λίγα και όμως πάρα πολλά σε 5 γραμμές. Βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μιλάνε μηχανικοί για τους καπεταναίους και την δουλειά τους. Θέλω να σου πω ευχαριστώ και σένα, η περιγραφή σου μου θυμίζει αυτές του Μαστροκώστα. Να είσαι καλά καινα έχεις καλά ταξίδια

----------


## Eng

Leo, ευχαριστω πολυ να σου πω ομως το μυστικο μου?? Ειμαι Hull Engineer πρωτα και κατοπιν 3ος Μηχανικος. Ανεκαθεν με ξετρελαινε η Γεφυρα απ 'οτι η μηχανη. Για σενα λοιπον μια φωτο απ' οτι σου ανεφερα πιο πανω (η Γεφυρα απο ενα 220αρι Bulker σε πορεια 062ΒΑ) μονο που ειναι το επομενο πρωινο...και αυτος..ακομα εκει...
(Να εισαι καλα οπου και να εισαι καπτα-Μπαμπη!!!!)
DSCI0929.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εισαι λεβεντια Παναγιωτη!!!
> 
> Αν και..μηχανη εντουτοις εχω περασει πολλα βραδια ξενυχτη παρεα με τη γεφυρα σε κατι πλοες απο το Malacca Strait και μετα με πορεια Β-ΒΑ στη κοστα της Κινας. Εκει πραγματικα ζεις την ενταση και τη ναυτικη μαγεια οταν εχεις στο ARPA ενα νεφος απο κινεζικα ψαραδικα και να προσπαθεις να κανεις σλαλομ αναμεσα τους με αποστασεις 0,5 εως 0,8 απο τη καθε πλευρα σου. Ειναι οι στιγμες οπου η Φυσικη διασκελλιζεται και ο χωροχρονος ειναι μια κουκιδα που την εχεις ηδη ξεχασμενη απο τη στιγμη που ανεβηκες για βοηθεια κοντα στον καθε αξιωματικο σου Ελληνα, Φιλιππινο ή οτι αλλο κι αν ειναι. Με μια κουπα καφε να σε συντροφευει οχι για να μην κλεισει το ματι αλλα για να εχεις κατι εκεινη τη δυσκολη ωρα της αναμονης. Ποσες φορες ειδα αυτη την αγωνια στα ματια σου, τον τρομο να σκιαζει την υπαρξη σου οταν στο σκαρτο μιλι να βλεπεις το ψαραδικο να πηγαινει να σε κροσαρει οχι για καποιο συγκεκριμενο λογο απλα για να παιξει μαζι σου και τελευταια στιγμη να περνει διπλα σου! 
> Αστε ρε παιδια... δεν λεω τιποτα......οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο........αστε!!! 
> 
> Ειναι κατι το αλλο η ζωη του Καπετανιου...................!!




Καθε βραδυ φιλε Γιωργο με το που τελειωνε η ταινια στο καπνιστηριο περιπου κατα τις 10 ανεβαινα στη γεφυρα παντα μεχρι τις 12 που σχολαγε ο ανθυποπλοιαρχος,και καμια φορα μπορει και να καθομουν παραπανω και στην αλλη βαρδια,κρατουσα συντροφια στον ανθυποπλοιαρχο και οι ιστοριες ειχαν το πρωτο ρολο στις συζητησεις μας αλλα και ανεκδοτα και περναγαμε πολυ ωραια...!!Αυτο που ειπες με τα ψαραδικα εγω το ειχα δει κοντα στη Ταυλανδη οπου οσο πλησιαζαμε φαινοταν μπροστα μας σαν μια μικρη πολη απο τα φωτα των ψαραδικων,οι ναυτες στις βαρδιολες και οι ψαραδες να μην ξερουν γρι απο αγγλικα και να πρεπει 300 μετρα καραβι να κανει σλαλομ αναμεσα στα ψαραδικα........Ωραιες βραδιες και με τη θαλασσα να σε μαγευει και οταν ειχε ξαστερια να μην ηξερες που να πρωτοκοιταξεις...!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε λίγο τι κάνει ο καπετάνιος μια και οι απέξω βλέπουν τον καπετάνιο σαν τον τύπο με τη σολή και τα γαλόνια ή τον τύπο που κάνει τις μανούβρες στο λιμάνι. Α και αυτόν που "σταυρώνουν" όταν γίνει μια στραβή...

Πρώτα πρώτα ας δουμε τι λένε οι νόμοι (ΒΔ 806/1970: κανονισμός περί εργασίας επί ελλ.φορτ.πλοίων 800 κ.και άνω.):

Περί του Πλοιάρχου

                    		 Αρθρον 4.
    			Εξουσία και ευθύνη εν γίνει

 1. Ο πλοίαρχος είναι ο κυβερνήτης και διοικητής του πλοίου.
 2. Εχει εξουσίαν επί παντός επιβαίνοντος.
 3. Είναι υπεύθυνος δια την καλήν διοίκησιν και την ασφάλειαν του πλοίου, των επιβαινόντων και του φορτίου ως και δια την εν αυτώ ευταξίαν, δικαιούμενος χάριν της ασφαλείας τούτων ή εν περιπτώσει ανάγκης, όπως, εν παντί χρόνω, διατάξη και επιβάλη παν ό,τι η ναυτική τέχνη, η ειδική αυτού πείρα και οι νόμοι και οι κανονισμοί επιβάλλουν, δυνάμενος, εφ`όσον κρίνει τούτο αναγκαίον, να ζητήση την γνώμην του Α`μηχανικού και του Υποπλοιάρχου. Η ενάσκησις της εξουσίας ταύτης απόκειται εις την απόλυτον κρίσιν του πλοιάρχου υποχρ;εου εις λογοδοσίαν και κατάχρησιν εξουσίας μόνον ενώπιον των αρμοδίων Αρχών.
 4. Είναι υπεύθυνος απέναντι του Κράτους δια την καλήν και ακριβή τήρησιν των περί εμπορικής ναυτιλίας διατάξεων και δια την εκτέλεσιν των διαταγών των αρμοδίων Αρχών, απέναντι δε του πλοιοκτήτου και παντός ενδιαφερομένου δια παν ό,τι γίνεται εν τω πλοίω και αφορά τα συμφερόντα αυτών.
 5. Οφείλει να εξασφαλίζη την τήρησιν των νόμων, διαταγμάτων και κανονισμών και την εκτέλεσιν των διαταγών των αρμοδίων ημεδαπών και αλλοδαπών Αρχών και των διαταγών του, μη καλυπτόμενος δια των ευθυνών τας οποίας υπέρχουν απέναντι αυτού οι υφισταμένοι του, υπέχων ευθύνην εαν παραλείψη να δώση τας επιβαλλομένας εις εκάστην περίπτωσιν διαταγάς.

Αρθρον 5.

    				 Αρεταί.

 1. Ο Πλοίαρχος δίδει πάντοτε το παράδειγμα των ναυτικών αρετών, ήτοι της τιμής, της αξιοπρεπείας, της καλής συμπεριφοράς, της δικαιοσύης, της συνέσεως, της ετοιμότητος, της αποφαισιστικότητος, της αφοσιώσεως εις το καθήκον, του θάρρους και της αυτοθυσίας.
 2. Ο Πλοίαρχος δέον όπως, επί ερωτημάτων ή αποριών επαγγελματικής φύσεως των αξιωματικών ή αποριών επαγγελματικής φύσεως των αξιωματικών καταστρώματος, αλλά και εξ ιδίας πρωτοβουλίας, επωφελήται οιασδήοτε παρουσιαζομένης καταλλήλου ευκαιρίας προς παροχήν εις αυτούς πάσης χρησίμου διευκρινίσεως η επεξηγήσεως δια την όσον ένεστι πληρεστέραν των επαγγελματικήν κατάρτισιν.

Αρθρον 10.

          		   Ασθένειαι -Ατυχήματα.

 1. Ο Πλοιάρχος λαμβάνων γνώσιν ασθενείας ή ατυχήματος τινός των επιβαινόντων μεριμνά ίνα παρασχεθώσιν αμελλητί εις τον πάσχοντα αι πρώται βοήθειαι.

 2. Παρέχει την κατά τον πρόχειρον ιατρικόν οδηγόν ενδεικνυομένην βοήθειαν και ζητεί, εν ανάγκη, δια του ασυρμάτου του πλοίου ιατρικήν συνδρομήν τηλεγραφών τα συμπτώματα της νόσου.

 3. Εν περιπτώσει βαρείας ασθενείας η ατυχήματος οφείλει συν τη παροχή των πρώτων βοηθειών να επιζητήση την προσέγγισιν μεθ`ετέρου πλοίου διαθέτοντος ιατρόν ή την αποστολήν καταλλήλων μέσων μεταφοράς του πάσχοντος ή να καταπλεύση, εφ`όσον είναι δυνατόν, εις τον πλησιέστερον λιμένα και να συνεννοηθή μετά της Λιμενικής ή Προξενικής και της Υγειονομικής Αρχής δια την εισαγωγήν του πάσχοντος ή να καταπλεύση, εφ`όσον είναι δυνατόν, εις τον πλησιέστερον λιμένα και να συνεννοηθή μετά της Λιμενικής ή Προξενικής και της Υγειονομικής Αρχής δια την εισαγωγήν του πάσχοντος εις νοσοκομείον ή κλινικήν. Εαν πρόκειται περί μέλους του πληρώματος συνεννοείται και μετά του αντιπροσώπου του πλοίου δια την παροχήν εις τον πάσχοντα  των μέσων νοσηλείας και συντηρήσεως μετά την εκ του νοσοκομείου ή κλινικής έξοδον ως και δια την παλινόστησιν του ατά τας σχετικάς διατάξεις.

 4. Ιδιαιτέρον όλως προσοχήν καταβάλλει, εάν υπάρχη υπόνοια ή σύμπτωμα μεταδοτικής, επιδημικής ή λοιμώδους νόσου, δια την απομόνωσιν του ασθενούς, δια την απολύμανσιν των διαμερισμάτων, σκευών και ειδών κατακλίσεως, άτινα ούτος εχρησιμοποίησε και εν γένει δια την αυστηράν τήρησιν των υγειονομικών διατάξεων και των διαταγών των αρμοδίων Αρχών.

 5. Καταχωρίζει εν των ημερολογίω του πλοίου έκθεσιν περί παντός ατυχήματος ή ασθενείας επιβαίνοντος, μετά προηγουμένην βεβαίωσιν αυτού κατά τας σχετικάς διατάξεις.

Αρθρον 14.

         		        Ευθύνη πλού.
 1. Ο Πλοίαρχος διαρκούντος του πλού: 

      α) Ορίζει την τηρητέα πλεύσιν και ευθύνεται δια τοιαύτην και δια την εν γένει ασφαλή διεξαγωγήν και ευόδωσιν του πλού.
      β) Τηρεί "βιβλίον διαταγών γεφύρας", εν ω καταχωρίζει την διαταχθείσαν πορείαν και πασάν άλλην διαταγή, οδηγίαν ή παρατήρησιν αναγκαίαν εις τον αξιωματικόν φυλακής γεφύρας δια τον ασφαλή και κανονικόν πλούν, του οποίου λαμβάνουν γνώσιν και υπογράφουν οι αξιωματικοί καταστρώματος μεθ` εκάστην αλλαγήν της φυλακής των.
      γ) Κυβερνά αυτοπροσώπως το πλοίον κατά τον είσπλουν και έκπλουν εις λιμένας, όρμους, διώρυγας, διαύλους και άλλους επικινδύνους τόπους διόδου και αγκυροβολίας πλοίων εις κρισίμους περιστάσεις και εν γένει οσάκις ήθελε κρίνει τούτο αναγκαίον.

 2. Εν ουδεμιάν περιπτώσει η παρουσία του πλοηγού απαλλάσσει τον πλοίαρχον της προσωπικής του ευθύνης.

----------


## plori

Εγώ σαν νησιώτης, σε αυτούς τους ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ  θέλω να τους πω απο τα βάθη της ψυχής μου ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΤΑΙ και υπάρχουμε και εμείς στα νησιάκια μας!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι καπεταναιοι της ακτοπλοΐας τουλάχιστον απολαμβάνουν την εκ΄τιμηση και την ευγνωμοσύνη των νησιωτών...

Ας μιλήσουμε για τον καπετάνιο που περιγράψανε πιο πριν που πρέπει να κάνει σλάλομ ένα βαπόρι 300 μέτρα ανάμεσα σε κινεζους και γιαπωνέζους ψαράδες.

Τον άλλο που πρέπει να περάσει το Σουέζ, που όπως είδαμε στο σχετικό θέμα, πρπει να λαδώσει για να ξεμπερδεύει...

Ατυτόν που πρέπι να ξεμπλέξει με Coast Guard, sanitary, immigration, ISPS, τελωνείο. Για να πρατιγάρει σε ένα λιμάνι...

Αυτόν που πρέπει να βάλει ένα βαπόρι στα θολά νερά ενός ποταμιού της Βραζιλίας και παρακαλκάει να είναι καλος ο πιλότος και να μην πέσει έξω (ο πιλότος δεν τον απαλάσει από την ευθύνη του όπως είδαμε).

Που πρέπει να προσέχζει μην κρύψει κανα ναρκωτικό κανένας από το πλήρωμα όταν φέυγουν από περίεργα λιμάνια και μπλέξει αυτός στο επόμενο λιμάνι.

Που παρακολουθέι τα ραπόρτα με το φόβο μην του την πέχσουν πειρατές.

Που έρχεται γύρω γύρω και ψάχνει να βρει πορεία για να αποφύγει τον τυφώνα...

Που τρώει όλες τις πιέσεις για να μην καθυστερήσει το φόρτωμα ή το ξεφόρτωμα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτο ειναι αφιερωμένο στα παιδιά τις γέφυρας ,που με ταξίδευαν τόσα χρόνια με ασφάλεια . :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Το θεωρώ δικό μου αυτό αυτό το κομμάτι Κώστα κι ας μην κάναμε μαζί στις γέφυρες των βαποριών... πάντα τα καταφέρνεις να με κάνεις άνω κάτω... να μου ταράζεις τα συναισθήματα μου. Είσαι μοναδικός, σ ευχαριτώ που έργαψες εδώ (το ήξερα πως θα 'γραφες, είμουνα σίγουρος, όπως και για τα όσα έγραψα πριν λίγο) Να είσαι πάντα καλά να με συγκινείς.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το θεωρώ δικό μου αυτό αυτό το κομμάτι Κώστα κι ας μην κάναμε μαζί στις γέφυρες των βαποριών... πάντα τα καταφέρνεις να με κάνεις άνω κάτω... να μου ταράζεις τα συναισθήματα μου. Είσαι μοναδικός, σ ευχαριτώ που έργαψες εδώ (το ήξερα πως θα 'γραφες, είμουνα σίγουρος, όπως και για τα όσα έγραψα πριν λίγο) Να είσαι πάντα καλά να με συγκινείς.


*Γεια χαρα σας παληκαρια,γεια χαρα σας ναυτικοι,
στο καλο καπεταναιοι,στο καλο θαλασσινοι..!!
*gefyra_xartes (Custom).jpg

----------


## bluestaritis

μαστροπαναγο σε ποιο καραβι εισαι στην φωτογραφια

----------


## mastropanagos

> μαστροπαναγο σε ποιο καραβι εισαι στην φωτογραφια


Σε αυτο εδω..!!

----------


## bluestaritis

και ποιο ειναι το δρομολογιο που κανει το καραβι

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα ποντοπόρα συνήθως δεν κάνουν δρομολόγια αλλά ταξιδεύουν αναλόγως με το ναυλο που θα έχουν. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και περιπτώσεις που κάνουν συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι για μεγάλο διάστημα.

Αν κρίνω πάντως από το χάρτη που έχουν ανοιχτό, που είναι ο ο χάρτης του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου 3480                                                                                           Yellow Sea and Korea Strait ( http://catalogue.ukho.gov.uk/popup_p...0&ChartSuffix=), είναι κάπου στην Κίτρινη Θάλασσα. Παρισσότερα για τους ναυτικούς χάρτες μπορείς να δεις εδώ

----------


## Leo

Παναγιώτη, άνετα πας ένα βαπόρι... εσύ καπετάνεψες μόνος σου, ποιές σχολές και ακαδημίες... είσαι δύναμη  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Συγνώμη αλλά ο χάρτης είναι σωστό να βρίσκεται σε τέτοια κατάσταση;;

----------


## bluestaritis

γιατι τι εχει ο χαρτης?

----------


## Leo

> Συγνώμη αλλά ο χάρτης είναι σωστό να βρίσκεται σε τέτοια κατάσταση;;


 
Φίλε μου nikitasko, είχε μπότζι και "εχύθη" το νερό  :Very Happy: ... στο "τσάρτερουμ".. Οι λέξεις σε "...." χρησιμοποιούνταν πολύ παλαίοτρα απο τους ναυτικούς.

----------


## bluestaritis

μα ο χαρτης ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα πήγα μια βόλτα στον αγαπημένο μου Πειραιά ,όχι για να δω κάποιο βαπόρι ,αλλά για να συναντήσω κάποιους παλιούς καλούς φίλους, που κάποια στιγμή σε κάποιο βαπόρι ,ταξιδεύαμε μαζί .Ήταν όλοι τους καπεταναίοι .Κάτι σαν την ημέρα του καπετάνιου η σημερινή .Στελέχη σήμερα εταιριών ,ατόφιοι χαρακτήρες όπως τους γνώρισα τότε, έτσι παρέμειναν .Θυμηθήκαμε τα παλιά ,και δεν περιγράφετε η χαρά, που βρεθήκαμε μετά απο τόσα χρόνια . Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που συνεργάστηκα και ταξίδεψα μαζί τους .
Την επόμενη επίσκεψη, θα είναι η ημέρα του μηχανικού .

----------


## mastrokostas

Όπως βλέπουμε εδώ ,υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι να είμαστε υπερήφανοι για τους Έλληνες πλοιάρχους .Στο κανάλι του Παναμά υπάρχει Έλληνας πιλότος !Και κάπου έχω διαβάσει και κάποιον άλλον που είναι πιλότος στην Γερμανία σε κάποιο λιμάνι .Στο Durban στο λιμάνι έχω συναντήσει καπετάνιο σε ρυμουλκό .Και σίγουρα είναι πολύ περισσότεροι που δεν  γνωρίζουμε .Εδώ στην Ελλαδα τους θυμόμαστε καμιά φορά όταν ξύσουν καμιά μπογιά στην πρύμη  .

----------


## Morgan

oi ellhnes PLOIARXOI einai perizhthtoi sto ekswteriko eite panw akrivws sto epagkelma tous, eite san advisors genika eite se grafeia

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορεί εμέις εδώ να τους θυμόμαστε όταν ξυθέι καμια μπογιά ή αργήσει κανα δρομολόγιο δέκα λεπτά αλλά όπως είπαν παραπάνω ο mastrokostas κι ο Morgan  έξω χάιρουν μεγάλης εκτίμησης. Κι όπως φαίνεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο του Χάρη Αγιαννιώτη από την εφημερίδα Απόμαχος της θάλασσας (Ιανουάριος Φεβρουάριος 2009) κάποιες φορές "στέκονται προσοχή" μπροστά τους:

"Αφορμή στάθηκε ένα σήμα, απ' αυτά που καρφιτσώνουμε στο πέτο μας. Ένα τέτοιο φορούσε πάντα, ο Καπετάνιος Κώστας Κορδώνης. Ένα σύμπλεγμα από γράμματα και στο πάνω μέρος ένα στέμμα. Μου 'κανε εντύπωση, και μια μέρα αστειευόμενος, τον ρώτησα αν είχε σχέση με τις πολιτικές του πεποιθήσεις.
-Τίποτα τέτοιο, είπε και χαμογέλασε. Είμαι μέλος της Ναυτικής Λέσxης Σκαγεράκη της Δανίας, και αυτό είναι το Σήμα της. Κι έτσι μου λύθηκε η απορία πε΄ρι στέμματος μια και η Δανία είναι βασίλειο. Ούτε θα μου κινούσε ιδιαίτερα το ενδιαφέρον αφού, σκέφτηκα, τι πιο φυσικό σαν ναυτικός νασαι μέλος μιας ναυτικής Λέσχης, αν δεν πρόσθετε:
-Νομίζω ότι είμαι ο μόνος Έλληνας μέλος της Λέσχης. ϊσως και ο μόνος αλλοδαπός. Το τελευταίο, μου κέντρισε την περιέργεια να το γιατί και το πως.

Ήταν Γενάρης μήνας, καταχείμωνο δηλαδή, όταν ο καπτάν-Κώστας με το καράβι του -ναυπηγημένο κοντά στις αρχές του αιώνα- μπήκε στην Μάγχη με κατεύθυνση το λιμάνι Σκάγκες μετά το ακρωτήρι Σκάγκεν-Όντεν στο σημέιο που ενώνονται οι πορθμοί Σκαγεράκη-Κατεγάκη. Εκέι θα ξεφόρτωνε το ένα μέρος του φορτίου του, το άλλο προοριζόταν για το Ρωσικό λιμάνι Αρχάγγελος.
Οι έμποροι ήταν σαφείς και η εφοπλιστική εταιρεία του τοχε τονίσει, ότι οι ημερομηνίες παράδοσης έπρεπε πάση θυσία να κρατηθούν.
Ο Καπετάνιος μας τοχε δεχτεί, και ήταν από τους ανθρώπους, που ο κόσμος ναρθει ανάποδα, αυτοί τον λόγο τους συμβόλαιο.

Στη Μάγχη συνάντησε θάλασσα. Με το τιμόνι στα στιβαρά του χέρια την πέρασε άνετα. Ανησύχησε, μόνο, όταν ο ασυρματιστής του δήλωσε, ότι ο ασύρματος παρουσίαζε βλάβη. Η θερμοκρασία ήταν πολύ κάτω από το μηδέν και σκεφτόταν πως θα ειδοποιήσει την ακτή, αν ο πορθμός του Σκαγεράκη είχε παγώσει, πράγμα όχι ασυνήθιστο.
Όταν παγώνει ο πορθμός οι παράκτιες υπηρεσίες ανοίγουν ένα διάδρομο με παγοθραυστικά και όποτε πλησιάσει ένα καράβι ένας πιλότος βγαίνει και το οδηγεί στο λιμάνι. Ο Καπετάν Κώστας δεν είχε τύχη. Ο πορθμός ήταν παγωμένος. Ο ασύρματος του δεν δούλευε. Το ραντάρ ήταν έγνωστο εξάρτημα για το καράβι που είχε στα χέρια του. Ήταν απόγευμα όταν έφτασε αλλά είχε κιόλας σκοτεινιάσει. Περίμενε μήπως τυχών φανεί κανένα περιπολικό του λιμεναρχείου. Άδικα περίμενε. Οι Δανοί δεν τοχαν σκοπό να βγούν στα ανοιχτά μια και δεν είχαν Σήμα ότι θα πλησίαζε πλοίο με σκοπό το λιμάνι Σκάγκεν.
Ήξερε ότι έπρεπε να μπει να ξεφορτώσει, να ανεφοδιαστεί και το επόμενο πρωί να αποπλεύσει.
Οι ημερομηνίες τον πίεζαν. Και τότε πήρε την απόφασή του. Έδωσε διαταγή στους άντρες του, να τραβούν κάθε πέντε λεπτά τη σειρήνα του πλοίου. Πήρε το πηδάλιο στα χέρια του και με το βλέμμα στους χάρτες και την πυξίδα, άρχισε να προχωρεί στο θαλάσσιο διάδρομο. Tην απόσταση από την ξηρά την υπολόγιζε με την αντήχηση που έκανε το σφύριγμα της σειρήνας απάνω στους πάγους.
&#168;οπως ο σκούρος όγκος του Ελληνικού φορτηγού άρχισε να φωτίζεται, καθώς έμπαινε στο λιμάνι, σειρήνες ακούστηκαν, περιπολικά ξεκόλλησαν από την ακτή. Όταν οι Δανοί ναυτικοί ανέβηκαν στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου και είδαν την έλλειψη ραντάρ, τον ασύρματο χαλασμένο και άκουσαν πως ο Καπετάν Κώστας πέρασε το φορτηγό του, γνήσιοι απόγονοι των Βίκινγκς, που ξέρουν να εκτιμούν τον θαλασσόλυκο, στάθηκαν προσοχή μπροστά του και εξέφρασαν τον θαυμασμό και σεβασμό τους. Την επόμενη σε μια ωραία και σεμνή τελετή δείπνου προς τιμή του Καπετάνιου μας, του απένειμαν τον τίτλο του μέλους της Ναυτικής Λέσχης Σκαγεράκη, της οποίας το σήμα φορούσε ως το τέλος της ζωής του."

Για να καταλάβουμε την περιοχή το λιμάνι Σκάγκεν είναι λίγο νοτιότερα από τον κάβο περίπου στο κέντρο του παρακάτω χάρτη:
Skagen.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παναγιώτη!!

----------


## manolis_creta

καλλιτεχνικη φωτογραφιση χαρτη , :Very Happy:  στο συγκεκριμενο καρε απεικονίζεται ένας χάρτης ποθητος σε ολους τους ναυτικους :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 
DSC03231_@@.jpg

----------


## Leo

> καλλιτεχνικη φωτογραφιση χαρτη , στο συγκεκριμενο καρε απεικονίζεται ένας χάρτης ποθητος σε ολους τους ναυτικους


mastrokostaaaa.... σε ζητάνεεεεεε !!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> καλλιτεχνικη φωτογραφιση χαρτη , στο συγκεκριμενο καρε απεικονίζεται ένας χάρτης ποθητος σε ολους τους ναυτικους
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29812





> mastrokostaaaa.... σε ζητάνεεεεεε !!!!


 
_Χάρτης ποθητός στους ναυτικούς ????με οκτώ γράμματα ???????????Αίγυπτος δεν ταιριάζει ! ποιος να είναι??_

----------


## manolis_creta

> _Χάρτης ποθητός στους ναυτικούς ????με οκτώ γράμματα ???????????Αίγυπτος δεν ταιριάζει ! ποιος να είναι??_


 
Μα η πορτολανα του europort στην ολλανδία ...οσοι εχουν παει ξερουν...
:lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Leo

Είστε απίστευτοι, με κάνετε και γελάω... μπράβο μπράβο, ο νέος είναι σε καλό δρόμο... έχει πιάσει το νόημα. Βίβα Μπραζέο!!! :Razz:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> καλλιτεχνικη φωτογραφιση χαρτη , στο συγκεκριμενο καρε απεικονίζεται ένας χάρτης ποθητος σε ολους τους ναυτικους


Ωραίος!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Michael

> Όπως βλέπουμε εδώ ,υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι να είμαστε υπερήφανοι για τους Έλληνες πλοιάρχους .Στο κανάλι του Παναμά υπάρχει Έλληνας πιλότος !Και κάπου έχω διαβάσει και κάποιον άλλον που είναι πιλότος στην Γερμανία σε κάποιο λιμάνι .Στο Durban στο λιμάνι έχω συναντήσει καπετάνιο σε ρυμουλκό .Και σίγουρα είναι πολύ περισσότεροι που δεν γνωρίζουμε .Εδώ στην Ελλαδα τους θυμόμαστε καμιά φορά όταν ξύσουν καμιά μπογιά στην πρύμη .


Επίσης, νομίζω πως καλό είναι να μην ξεχνάμε και του αλλοδαπούς ναυτικούς που έχουν σπουδάσει στην ελλάδα και την έχουν αγαπήσει. Στην Τρίπολη του Λιβάνου υπάρχουν δυο πιλότοι ο ένας από την σχολή του Ασπροπύργου και ο άλλος από τα Χανιά. Πατέρας και γιός... Νομίζω πως υπάρχει και ένας στην Τυνησία. Όποιοι γνωρίζουν και άλλους αν θέλουν ας μας ενημερώσουν.

----------


## Michael

Πρίν λίγες βδομάδες ένας πιλότος προσυδάτωσε εκτάκως ένα αεροπλάνο σε έναν ποταμό στην αμερική και με την άριστη ανταπόκριση των σωστικών συνεργείων αποβιβάσθηκαν με ασφάλεια όλοι οι επιβαίνωντες. Ο πιλότος αυτός ανακυρήχθηκε ήρωας και όλα τα ΜΜΕ πρόβαλαν το παράδειγμά του και πολές τελετές έγιναν προς τιμή του.
¶ραγε η παρόμοια σχετικά πρόσφατη περίπτωση με τον καπετάνιο του sea diamond που κατάφερε επίσης να αποβιβάσει πολλαπλάσιο πλήρωμα και επιβάτες χωρίς να ανοίξει μύτη, έγκαιρα και πάντως με την όχι και τόσο αγαστή συνεργασία όλων όσων έσπευσαν εξωτερικά προς αρωγή, μήπως διαφέρει ως προς τον τροπο χειρισμού της από τα ΜΜΕ και τους λοιπούς συμπαραμαρτούντες σε παραλληλισμό με αυτήν του πιλότου; Λέω έγω τώρα, μήπως;
Ρητορικό βέβαια το ερώτημα, διότι εδώ πριν καλά-καλά μάθουμε τι συμβαίνει και από ποιά αιτία, χειμίξαν όλοι να κάνουν πλιάτσικό στην πλάτη αυτού του ανθρώπου βάζωντάς τον στον πυλωρό των τηλεπαραθύρων και ενώ αυτός είχε συληφθεί από το λιμενικό πρίν προλάβει να ολοκληρώσει τις εργασίες για την διάσωση και του κουφαριού του πλοίου του και την αποφυγή των οποιοδήποτε περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων. Ο άλλος δηλαδή να προσπαθεί να σώσει το πλοίο του και άλλοι να του λεν έλα έξω να σε συλλάβουμε!!! Οποία γελοιότης! Και όλα αυτά για να αποδειχθεί στο τέλος ότι το ατύχημα είχε ως βασική αιτία την επικύνδυνα εσφαλμένη χαρτογράφηση της περιοχής και όχι δόλο του Πλοιάρχου και των αξιωματικών του. Και όλα αυτά σε μια εποχή που όλοι αναρωτιούνται πως θα προσελκύσουν του νέους στο ναυτικό επάγγελμά και μεσούσης της τουριστικής περιόδου και ενώ αναζητούνται τρόποι αναζωογόνησης της κρουαζιέρας....
Η διαφορά στην νοοτροπία μεταξύ των χαζοαμερικανακίων και των ορισμένων εξυπνοελληναράδων νομίζω πως είναι κατι παραπάνω από καταφανής και αυτονόητη... Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο βέβαια είναι το ίδιο καταφανης και αυτονόητη η προοπτική αλλαγής αυτής νοοτροπίας στους κρατούντες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων εις αυτούς και των ορισμένων διαφόρων ενθέρμως πως και μετα εισαγελιάζουσας εμμονής άμα δε και μανίας δημοσιογραφούντων.
Εγώ αυτόν τον άνθρωπό, τον καπετάνιο, δεν τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά ούτε καν έμμεσα. ¶κουσα όμως από ορισμένους συναδελφούς του, που πρόλαβαν να αρθρώσουν λίγες λέξεις μέσα στην λάιλαπα των τηλεπαραθυρών εκείνης της ένθερμης περιόδου, πως ήταν αρκετά καλός στην δουλειά του και πως για αυτό, αν σχετικά νέος στην ηλικία, του εμπιστεύθηκαν την πλοιαρχία ένος τέτοιου πλοίου. Αφού λοιπόν τώρα, που φάνηκε ποιά ήταν η πραγματική αιτία του ατυχήματος ,τα τότε ορυόμενα ΜΜΕ λουφάξαν και το πέρασαν, όσοι το ανάφεραν, στα ψιλά χωρίς ούτε ένα έστω συγγνώμη προς το πρόσωπο αυτού του ανθρώπου την οικογένειά του και τους έλληνες πλοιάρχους, εγώ θα τολμήσω όχι να τον ανακύρήξω αυτόν και την την ομάδα σε ήρωες και να τους άφιερώσω ύμνο, αλλά τουλάχιστον να του πώ ένα μπράβο που αποσόβησε τα χειρότερα με τους γρήγορους και επιτυχημένους χειρισμούς κατά την ανάκυψη του απροσδοκήτου και σίγουρα τότε εις αυτόν ανεξηγήτου συμβάντος. Ελπίζω δε αν τύχει κανένας από εκέινη την μερίδα των δημοσιογραφούντων να διαβάσει αυτές τις αράδες να σκεφτεί μήπως αυτός πρέπει να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω... Και επειδή είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι δεν πρόκειται να μπει στον κόπο να εντρυφήσει τόσο βαθειά στο θέμα και στην εξέλιξη της ειδήσης ώστε να διαβάζει απόψεις σε σχετικούς διαδικτυακούς τόπους σαν τον προκείμενο, τουλάχιστον στο επόμενο απευκτέο συμβάν αν τύχει και μπει εδω μέσα μπας και βγάλει κανένα καλό στοιχείο για το το τότε σχετικό θεματάκι αφού διαβάσει τότε αυτά εδώ ας σκεφτεί λίγο μήπως πρέπει να είναι πλέον λίγο πιο σοβαρός στην δουλειά του όπως και οι πλοιάρχοι που τον μεταφέρουν αυτόν και την οικογένειά του στους τόπους των θερινών διακοπών του. Εκτός βέβαια και αν πάει με το κότερό του...

----------


## captparis

> Επίσης, νομίζω πως καλό είναι να μην ξεχνάμε και του αλλοδαπούς ναυτικούς που έχουν σπουδάσει στην ελλάδα και την έχουν αγαπήσει. Στην Τρίπολη του Λιβάνου υπάρχουν δυο πιλότοι ο ένας από την σχολή του Ασπροπύργου και ο άλλος από τα Χανιά. Πατέρας και γιός... Νομίζω πως υπάρχει και ένας στην Τυνησία. Όποιοι γνωρίζουν και άλλους αν θέλουν ας μας ενημερώσουν.



Aν μου επιτρεπετε να προσ8εσω , ελλην πλοηγος στον Βραχο ( τζιμπεραλτα ), ελληνας πλοηγος στην Τζεντα , ελληνες ρ/ροι στο Ραμπιχ Σ.Αραβια , Στα Η.Α.Ε.  στην εταιρεια ΦΑΛ ελληνες πλοιαρχοι , στον Παναμα ο Αρχιπλοηγος ελληνας και σε πολλα αλλα μερη εχουμε διαπρεψει με τις γνωσεις μας !!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

capt ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΒΛΑΧΟΣ
Πρόεδρος ΠΕΠΕΝ πάσης τάξεως
www.pepen.gr

*«Για να ακολουθήσει κάποιος τη θάλασσα πρέπει να την ερωτευθεί και να την αγαπήσει»*

Πολλές φορές, λόγω της ιδιαιτερότητας του επαγγέλματός μας αποδεικνύεται έμπρακτα η αυτοθυσία από την οποία διακατέχεται ο Έλληνας Πλοίαρχος.  O Έλληνας Ναυτικός.

Όταν αποφασίσει κάποιος να ριψοκινδυνέψει για έναν συνάνθρωπο, διέπεται από καθαρά αλτρουιστικά συναισθήματα.
Η ριψοκινδυνότητα  είναι στοιχείο που υπάρχει μέσα σε αυτό που κάνουμε.

Αφού αποφασίσαμε να κάνουμε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα, θα πρέπει ανά πάσα  στιγμή να είμαστε έτοιμοι. Και βεβαίως (όχι γιατί πρέπει), αλλά, γιατί βγαίνει μόνο του. Πάντα όλες εκείνες τις φορές που μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι, ο ριψοκίνδυνος Πλοίαρχος δεν ενεργεί υπολογιστικά με «αφού» και «διότι».Ενεργεί πάντα με στόχο την επίλυση του προβλήματος.

Το πρόβλημα, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, είναι ο κίνδυνος που θα διατρέξει πιθανά ένα πλοίο και η επίλυση , η διάσωση του πληρώματος, των επιβατών και της περιουσίας.

Όταν ο ναυτικός αποφασίσει να γίνει ναυτικός ποτέ δεν υπολογίζει  ότι θα κινδυνεύσει. Και αρκετοί από εμάς, ανά πάσα στιγμή, μπορεί να χρειασθεί να προσφέρουμε βοήθεια.

Η αυτοπεποίθηση, είναι σημαντικό προσόν που διακρίνει εμάς τους Πλοιάρχους. Το τελευταίο πράγμα που ενδεχομένως  μπορεί να σκεφτεί  ένας συνάδελφός μου, είναι το ατύχημα.Ποτέ δεν είναι δυνατό να δεχτεί, ότι θα υπάρξει μέλος πληρώματος ή επιβάτης που θα κινδυνεύσει. Όταν κάποιος αποφασίζει να σώσει έναν συνάνθρωπό του, ποτέ δεν σκέφτεται ότι μπορεί να  του συμβεί κάτι δυσάρεστο. Πάντα ο στόχος του είναι (με την επέμβασή του) να πετύχει την διάσωση εκτιμώντας την κάθε κατάσταση ανάλογα με τις καιρικές συνθήκες , τον τύπο του πλοίου και τους αστάθμητους παράγοντες. Όμως τις πιο πολλές φορές δρα ριψοκίνδυνα με αλτρουϊστικό συναίσθημα. Ριψοκινδυνεύει γιατί αυτό το συναίσθημα βγαίνει από μόνο του, είναι συναίσθημα ψυχής.

Ωστόσο, η φιλοσοφία που διέπει το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είναι πολλές φορές υποκειμενική. Όμως, υπάρχουν εξειδικευμένα κίνητρα για τα οποία ο κάθε ναυτικός αποφασίζει να ακολουθήσει το ναυτικό επάγγελμα, αλλά και να παραμείνει σε αυτό.

Εκτός όμως όλων αυτών, όπως για κάθε επάγγελμα , πρέπει αυτό που κάνουμε να το κάνουμε γιατί το θέλουμε πραγματικά. Αν όχι, καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθούμε με αυτό.        

Ο Πλοίαρχος εγκαταλείπει τελευταίος το πλοίο του. Κι  έτσι συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα, όπου δυστυχώς έχουμε παραδείγματα που χάσαμε συναδέλφους, οι οποίοι πλήρωσαν με την ζωή τους την πίστη τους  στο υπέρτατο καθήκον της θέσεώς τους. Ο λόγος είναι ένας: «ο Πλοίαρχος θεωρεί το πλήρωμά του και το πλοίο του σαν ένα κομμάτι από τον εαυτό του.»

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι δυνατόν να εγκαταλείψει το πλοίο του ο Πλοίαρχος εάν πρώτα δεν βεβαιωθεί ότι έχουν διασωθεί όλοι. Οτι εκείνος είναι ο τελευταίος και ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση διάσωσης της περιουσίας που λέγεται πλοίο και φορτίο.

Ανεξάρτητα αν δεσμεύεται από κάποια συγκεκριμένη νομοθεσία , δεσμεύεται από ηθικούς νόμους που στις μικρές κοινωνίες των πλοίων  θεωρούνται άγραφοι μεν, επιβεβλημένοι δε. Όλοι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι η ζωή του Πλοιάρχου είναι το πλοίο και το πλήρωμά του.  

Αυτό, παραμένει το μόνο αναλλοίωτο δεδομένο παρά τις όποιες αλλαγές και εξελίξεις  που έχουν συμβεί, με το πέρασμα των χρόνων, στη ναυτική κοινωνία.

Είναι γεγονός, ότι οι πρώτοι καραβοκύρηδες ήταν κατά κανόνα και οι καπεταναίοι των πλοίων. Μετά τον ΄Β Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο ,(όπου ο Έλληνας πλοιοκτήτης έγινε κυρίαρχος των θαλασσών) , τότε που χρειάστηκε να βγουν νέα παιδιά στο επάγγελμα, προφανώς άλλαξε και η νοοτροπία. Τότε ο πλοιοκτήτης ήταν και πλοίαρχος και η ζωή κυλούσε μέσα στο πλοίο. Πολλές φορές ακόμα και τα παιδιά τους μεγάλωναν εκεί, μέχρι να πάνε σχολείο. Το επάγγελμα ήταν πιο αγνό, γιατί αυτό που έκαναν οι προκάτοχοί μας το έκαναν γιατί με αυτό ξεκίναγαν τη ζωή και την οικογένειά τους.

Αλλά και σήμερα, δεν είναι πολύ διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Φυσικά ένας Πλοίαρχος όταν κουβαλά ψυχές στην πλάτη του, δεν μπορεί να μην τον διακρίνουν αγνά συναισθήματα και επαγγελματισμός.

Επαγγελματισμός θα πει : ο Πλοίαρχος πρέπει να ξέρει να κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του, να είναι υπεύθυνο άτομο και να ακολουθεί τους νόμους και τις αποφάσεις της Πολιτείας. Να έχει ναυτική παιδεία και να σέβεται πάνω απ΄ όλα τον εαυτότου και τους συνανθρώπους του.

Αυτό που πρέπει να επισημάνω, είναι το γεγονός ότι όλοι οι σημερινοί συνάδελφοι έχουν εκτός των προαναφερθέντων χαρακτηριστικών και την απαιτούμενη επιμόρφωση προκειμένου να αντεπεξέρχονται  στις απαιτήσεις και ανάγκες του επαγγέλματος. Βεβαίως, είναι προς τιμήν τους γιατί οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και οι απαιτήσεις τεράστιες, μέσα σε αυτόν τον τεράστιο ανταγωνισμό που υπάρχει.

Είναι βέβαιο, ότι αναγκαζόμαστε να γινόμαστε ανταγωνιστικοί. ΓιΆαυτό και πρέπει να ανανεώνουμε συνεχώς τις γνώσεις μας, οι οποίες μαζί με τις εμπειρίες μας θα μας κρατούν πάντα στην πρώτη θέση της παγκόσμιας κλίμακας ποιοτικά αλλά και ποσοτικά, προσβλέποντας σε μια μεγαλύτερη προσέλκυση των νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Ετσι που να συνεχιστεί η παράδοση αυτή διαχρονικά.

----------


## bluestaritis

Οσοι εκτελουνα αυτο τα δυσκολο επαγγελμα ειναι πραγματικα ηρωες μπραβο τους ειναι τα προτυπα μου.

----------


## anangelcpxristna

Ναι ετσι ειναι συμφωνω..εχω περάσει και εγω απο εκεί και μια από τα ίδια..αξέχαστες στιγμές...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

ΣYZHTΩNTAΣ ME THN KAΠETANIΣΣA TOY «ΠANAΓIA ΣΠHΛIANH» 


Νομίζω οτι κάπου έχει ξαναμπεί η παρακάτω συνέντευξη και την έχουν ''μελετήσει'' οι μελλοντικές καπετάνισσες αλλά το ξαναβάζω εδώ διότι...

Είναι ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΕΣ!!!


*H EΞOMOΛOΓHΣH MIAΣ AΠO TIΣ TPEIΣ ΓYNAIKEΣ ΠΛOIAPXOYΣ ΣTHN EΛΛAΔA*

Mικρόσωμη και λεπτοκαμωμένη. Tίποτα στην εμφάνιση της Bάσως Kονιδάρη δε μαρτυρά τη μοναδικότητα του επαγγέλματός της. Mόνο ίσως το σκαμμένο από τη θάλασσα πρόσωπό της... 
Mια από τις ελάχιστες γυναίκες πλοιάρχους στην Eλλάδα εξομολογείται στην AΛHΘEIA αυτή τη διαδρομή της. Περιγράφει τα... ογδόντα κύματα που πέρασε γιατί ως γυναίκα έπρεπε να περάσει τις διπλάσιες από τους άνδρες συναδέλφους της δοκιμασίες, ακόμη και απίστευτα καψόνια για να αποδείξει ότι μπορεί να σηκώσει το βάρος της ευθύνης του επαγγέλματος του πλοιάρχου. 
Tο πρώτο της «μπάρκο», η αγάπη της θάλασσας και το τίμημα που πλήρωσε γιΆ αυτή γίνονται ένα γοητευτικό ταξίδι που μας συμπαρασύρει. H ζωή της θα μπορούσε να είναι κι ένα ποίημα του Kαββαδία. 
Mπορεί η ζωή της Bάσως Kονιδάρη, το πείσμα και η αποφασιστικότητά της να μην ενέπνευσε κανένα ποιητή, εμπνέει όμως κάθε γυναίκα... 
Aπολαύστε σε απομαγνητοφώνηση τη συζήτηση που είχαμε μαζί της τηλεοπτικά. 

ΕΡ: Πότε και πώς αποφασίσατε να ακολουθήσετε το ναυτικό επάγγελμα; 
ΑΠ: Η θάλασσα με τράβαγε από πολύ μικρή. Από παιδί. Ήδη 16 χρονών αποφάσισα τι θα κάνω. 

ΕΡ: Μήπως ήταν πολύ νωρίς; Ένα παιδί 16 χρόνων ξέρει τι θέλει, μπορεί να πάρει μια τέτοια απόφαση; 
ΑΠ: Ήξερα ότι μου άρεσε η θάλασσα. Καταλάβαινα ότι μου άρεσαν πολύ τα ταξίδια Είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλω να ταξιδεύω και να κινούμαι συνέχεια. Έτσι είδα ότι το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού θα ήταν το καλύτερο για μένα. 

ΕΡ: Μπορείτε να θυμηθείτε την αντίδραση των γονιών σας όταν τους ανακοινώσατε την απόφασή σας να γίνετε ναυτικός;... 
ΑΠ: Ο πατέρας μου, μου είπε ότι «μπορώ να αποφασίζω εγώ για τη ζωή μου». Η μητέρα μου στεναχωρήθηκε, προσπάθησε μάλιστα να με μεταπείσει... 

ΕΡ: Με ποια επιχειρήματα; Λέγοντάς σας ότι είναι κάτι που δεν αρμόζει στη γυναικεία φύση ή λόγω της επικινδυνότητας του επαγγέλματος; 
ΑΠ: Όχι λόγω της επικινδυνότητας, γιατί ούτε κι εκείνη τη γνώριζε. Απλά μου είπε ακολουθώντας αυτό το επάγγελμα, δε θα μπορούσα να κάνω οικογένεια. Ήταν σίγουρα μια σκληρή δουλειά σύμφωνα με όσα εκείνη είχε ακούσει για τους ναυτικούς. Ουσιαστικά βέβαια δεν ήθελε να φύγω από κοντά της... 
ΕΡ: Είχατε στον οικογενειακό περίγυρο ναυτικούς, έχετε ναυτικές ρίζες ή μήπως κατάγεστε από περιοχές με ναυτική παράδοση; 
ΑΠ: Ναι, βέβαια. Κατάγομαι από τη Λευκάδα, έχω γεννηθεί στην Πάτρα και εκεί έχω μεγαλώσει. Από προπάππου και πίσω στην οικογένειά μου ήταν ναυτικοί. Ο πατέρας μου όμως όχι... 

ΕΡ: Τι διαδρομή ακολουθήσατε μέχρι να φτάσει η στιγμή να πάρετε στα χέρια σας το τιμόνι ενός πλοίου; Ποιες ήταν οι σπουδές σας; 
ΑΠ: Ενώ ήδη πήγαινα γενικό λύκειο, μόλις είχα τελειώσει την ΑΆ τάξη γενικού λυκείου, σταματάω και μπαίνω στο Ναυτικό Λύκειο, βέβαια ξεκίνησα πάλι από την αρχή, φοίτησα στην πρώτη τάξη... Το χειμώνα πήγαινα Λύκειο και το καλοκαίρι μπαρκάριζα Πάτρα-Ιταλία με τα Meditterania του κ. Καραγιώργη. Όταν τελείωσα το Λύκειο, λόγω υψηλής βαθμολογίας, είχα περάσει στα ΤΕΙ, τοπογράφος μηχανικός. Πήγα για 3 μήνες μετά όμως τα παράτησα γιατί δε μου άρεσε... 
ΕΡ: Ίσως επειδή δεν είχε πολλή θάλασσα... 
ΑΠ: Πράγματι. Ουσιαστικά ασχολήθηκα με το επάγγελμα το 1988, οπότε και πρωτομπαρκάρισα σε φορτηγό καράβι στο εξωτερικό. 

ΕΡ: Θα ήθελα να αναφερθείτε στο πρώτο σας ταξίδι. Ανεβαίνετε στο πλοίο και οι συνάδελφοί σας βλέπουν μια...γυναίκα. Ποιες ήταν οι πρώτες τους εκφράσεις και αντιδράσεις;... 
ΑΠ: Εγώ φυσικά δεν άκουσα τι είπαν. Είδα όμως τι μου έκαναν... 

ΕΡ: Τι εννοείται; 
ΑΠ: Για 7 μήνες μου έκαναν «καψόνι» σα να ήμουν στο στρατό... 

ΕΡ: Δηλαδή σας υπέβαλλαν σε δοκιμασίες, προσπαθούσαν να σας σπάσουν τα νεύρα; 
ΑΠ: Όλα αυτά μαζί, με έβαζαν επίσης να κάνω τις πιο δύσκολες δουλειές 
Εγώ τότε ήμουν δόκιμη πλοίαρχος. Η εταιρεία είχε δώσει εντολή στον πλοίαρχο να «μου αλλάξουν τα φώτα». Αυτή ήταν η φράση του εφοπλιστή. Και ο πλοίαρχος έδωσε την ίδια εντολή στον υποπλοίαρχο και το λοστρόμο. 

ΕΡ: Τι θυμάστε από εκείνη την περίοδο; Ποια ήταν η πιο ανάρμοστη δοκιμασία που σας υπέβαλαν και αν έπαιξε ρόλο σΆ αυτό το φύλο σας; Αν ήταν ένας άνδρας δόκιμος πλοίαρχος θα έπρεπε να υποστεί τις ίδιες δοκιμασίες; 
ΑΠ: Σίγουρα θα έπρεπε να περάσει από κάποιες δοκιμασίες. Όμως εμένα το έκαναν και με το παραπάνω γιατί ήμουν γυναίκα και έπρεπε να δουν αν μπορώ εγώ να αντέξω και να αντεπεξέλθω, ώστε μετά από χρόνια να αναλάβω μια πλοιαρχία. 

ΕΡ: Ποια ήταν η πιο δύσκολη δοκιμασία στην οποία υποβληθήκατε; 
ΑΠ: Ήταν πολλές. Ότι για παράδειγμα με έβαλαν σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο να κουβαλάω τσουβάλια τσιμέντο στον ώμο ή βαρέλια των 200 λίτρων, άδεια βέβαια. 
Μου ζητούσαν να τα κουβαλάω στα χέρια ψηλά, να μην τα ακουμπάω κάτω, επίσης να μην κάνω θόρυβο γιατί κοιμόντουσαν οι άλλοι, και να τα ανεβάζω 3 πατώματα από τις σκάλες συνέχεια. Ήταν 70 βαρέλια. Επίσης μια άλλη φορά με κρέμαγαν εν πλω έξω από το πλοίο για να κάνω ηλεκτροματσάκονο. Κάτι που ήταν και επικίνδυνο. Εγώ δεν κρίνω αν ήταν σωστό αυτό που έκανε ο πλοίαρχος. Μπορώ να πω όμως ότι με βοήθησε στα πρώτα μου μπάρκα ότι υπηρέτησα μαζί με παλιούς ναυτικούς και με δίδαξαν σωστά... 

ΕΡ: Σε εκείνη τη φάση της απίστευτης- όπως μας περιγράφετε- δοκιμασίας που υποβληθήκατε, σας πέρασε από το μυαλό η σκέψη να τα εγκαταλείψετε; Αφού ήταν τόσο σκληρές οι συνθήκες γιατί συνεχίσατε; Τι σας κράτησε στη θάλασσα; 
ΑΠ: Όχι, ούτε μια στιγμή δε μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να τα εγκαταλείψω, γιατί μου άρεσε πολύ αυτή η δουλειά. Ήξερα ότι μπορούσα να τα βγάλω πέρα. Γενικά όταν ξέρω ότι μπορώ να αντεπεξέλθω κάπου και ο άλλος μου φέρει εμπόδιο, ίσως και επίτηδες, πεισμώνω πάρα πολύ. Αγωνίζομαι ακόμη περισσότερο. 
ΕΡ: Είχατε πεισμώσει πολύ τότε; 
ΑΠ: Ναι, είχα πεισμώσει πάρα πολύ. Δηλαδή η φράση που έλεγα συνέχεια στον εαυτό μου ήταν: «Δε θα σας περάσει!...» 

ΕΡ: Και δεν τους πέρασε; 
ΑΠ: Όχι, δε τους πέρασε... 

ΕΡ: Είπατε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό νωρίτερα, ότι είχατε τη δυνατότητα να υπηρετήσετε, να εργαστείτε μαζί με παλιούς ναυτικούς. Τι είχαν να σας δώσουν οι παλιοί ναυτικοί; Έναν άλλο σεβασμό στους συναδέλφους τους; Τελικά τι σας προσέφερε η συνεργασία μαζί τους; 
ΑΠ: Το σημαντικό ήταν ότι με δίδαξαν το σεβασμό στη θάλασσα και στους ανθρώπους που έχω εγώ την ευθύνη. Επίσης το ότι με δίδαξαν τη ναυτική τέχνη. 

ΕΡ: Διέφερε η γνώση που είχαν οι παλιοί ναυτικοί από εκείνη που πήρατε μέσα στη σχολή; 
ΑΠ: Ναι, πάρα πολύ. Δεν μπορώ να πω, ότι δίνουν αυτά που πρέπει στο ναυτικό. Οι σχολές δίνουν και πάρα πολλά πράγματα που δε χρειάζονται. Μόνο πάνω στο καράβι, μέσα στη θάλασσα μαθαίνεις πραγματικά. Οπωσδήποτε βοηθάνε και τα βιβλία, όμως ουσιαστικά μαθαίνεις μέσα στη θάλασσα... 

ΕΡ: Αφού πήρατε το βάφτισμα της...θάλασσας, ήλθε η στιγμή να πάρετε στα χέρια σας εξ ολοκλήρου την ευθύνη της διαχείρισης του πλοίου. Πότε έγινε αυτό; 
ΑΠ: Την πλοιαρχία την πήρα με το δίπλωμα του πρώτου πλοιάρχου. Νωρίτερα είχα αναλάβει την ευθύνη ως υποπλοίαρχος σε θαλαμηγό. Όμως ένα σκάφος 35 μέτρα, δε μου έλεγε τίποτα. Την πλοιαρχία σε μεγάλο καράβι την πήρα το 2001, όταν πήρα και το δίπλωμα του πρώτου πλοιάρχου. 

ΕΡ : Αλήθεια, πώς νιώσατε τότε;... 
ΑΠ: Όταν ως υποπλοίαρχος ανέβηκα στη γέφυρα και έπρεπε να κάνω μόνη μου βάρδια, ένιωσα να με πλακώνει το καράβι, από την ευθύνη που αναλάμβανα. 

ΕΡ: Πόσο απείχε η θεωρία από την πράξη, εκείνη τη στιγμή που αναλάμβατε την ευθύνη της διακυβέρνησης του πλοίου και της ζωής των μελών του πληρώματος; 
ΑΠ: Όντως, η διαφορά ήταν μεγάλη. Και μάλιστα θυμάμαι όταν πρωτομπαρκάρισα και ανέβηκα στην καμπίνα του πλοιάρχου για να συστηθούμε και να γνωριστούμε, είδα την καρέκλα του και σκέφτηκα: «Κάποια μέρα θα καθίσω κι εγώ εκεί», «θα σου την πάρω...» είπα από μέσα μου. Όταν όμως έφτασε η ώρα που έκατσα σε εκείνη την καρέκλα, ένιωσα ότι ήταν πολύ δύσκολη. Στην πραγματικότητα, πάρα πολύ δύσκολη. 

ΕΡ: Ήταν σαν...ηλεκτρική; 
ΑΠ: Ίσως και χειρότερη... 
ΕΡ: Πού ήταν το πρώτο ταξίδι που κάνατε ως πλοίαρχος πλέον; 
ΑΠ: Πρώτη πλοιαρχία ήταν σε γκαζάδικο και κάναμε το ταξίδι «Αγ. Θεόδωροι- Αλβανία» 

ΕΡ: Γκαζάδικο, αυτό από μόνο του είναι ένα μεγάλο ρίσκο; Θεωρούνται δύσκολα πλοία τα γκαζάδικα, έτσι δεν είναι; 
ΑΠ: Κατά τη γνώμη μου, σε όποιο πλοίο και να πας είναι δύσκολο. Το κάθε πλοίο έχει τις δικές του δυσκολίες. Πράγματι, το γκαζάδικο θεωρείται πιο δύσκολο γιατί μεταφέρει καύσιμα, ένα φορτίο αρκετά επικίνδυνο. Από την άλλη πλευρά είναι πιο ξεκούραστο, από ό,τι η δουλειά σε φορτηγό. ΓιΆ αυτό σας λέω ότι ο κάθε τύπος πλοίου έχει τις δικές του δυσκολίες. 

ΕΡ: Στο πρώτο σας λοιπόν ταξίδι, μαζεύεται όλο το πλήρωμα γύρω από το τραπέζι, ποιες είναι οι σχέσεις με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του πληρώματος; Μπορείτε για παράδειγμα να μοιραστείτε τα ίδια αστεία; Σας συμπεριφέρονταν σαν να ήσασταν άντρας ή σας σέβονταν όπως θα έκαναν με μια γυναίκα αν ήταν στη στεριά; 
ΑΠ: Πιστεύω ότι η δικιά μου συμπεριφορά τους έκανε να μου φέρονται όπως θα έκαναν σε έναν άνδρα πλοίαρχο. Βέβαια, με περισσότερο σεβασμό. Όμως γενικά ένιωθαν άνετα μαζί μου γιατί τους είχα δώσει την ελευθερία του λόγου. Δεν ντρέπονταν να πουν κάτι, χωρίς όμως να ξεπερνούν τα όρια... 

ΕΡ: Η συνύπαρξη ανδρών και μιας γυναίκας μπορεί να έχει και δύσκολες στιγμές. Εσείς ζήσατε κάποιες τέτοιες;... 
ΑΠ: Πράγματι, όταν όμως ακούν για μια γυναίκα που έχει χρόνια μέσα στη θάλασσα, σΆ αυτό το επάγγελμα, την αντιμετωπίζουν σαν άντρα. Σαν άντρα- πλοίαρχο. Δεν έχω δει διαφορές. Ίσως μου φέρονται με περισσότερο σεβασμό από ό,τι θα φέρονταν σε έναν άντρα συνάδελφό μου... 

ΕΡ: Κάποιοι διαπιστώνουν ότι οι γυναίκες όταν καταλαμβάνουν μια θέση εξουσίας μπορεί να δείξουν ένα πολύ σκληρό πρόσωπο. Συνέβη αυτό με σας; 
ΑΠ:Με μένα όχι. Οπωσδήποτε έχω σκληρύνει, έχω βάλει τις φωνές, έχω κάνει διάφορα πράγματα τέλος πάντων, αλλά όταν πρέπει. Θα αγριέψω όταν ένα μέλος του πληρώματος θα κάνει κάτι εξαιτίας του οποίου θα κινδυνέψουμε ή μπορεί να προκληθεί ζημιά στο φορτίο. Κατά τα άλλα νομίζω ότι είμαι πολύ ελαστική. 

ΕΡ: Ποιο ταξίδι ήταν το πιο επικίνδυνο, αν υπήρξε κάποια στιγμή που χαράχτηκε ανεξίτηλα στη μνήμη σας, γιατί νομίζατε ότι έφτασε το τέλος... 
ΑΠ: Ήταν ένα ταξίδι στο Χονγκ-Κονγκ. Κάναμε δεξαμενισμό με ένα φορτηγό και πέρασε κυκλώνας πάνω από το λιμάνι και από το πλοίο με ταχύτητα 220 χλμ την ώρα! Σε όλο το λιμάνι επικρατούσε χαλασμός από τις πέντε τα ξημερώματα έως τις 12 το μεσημέρι. Ο κυκλώνας τα ξήλωνε όλα στο πέρασμά του. Εγώ τότε ήμουν υποπλοίαρχος, όλες αυτές τις ώρες ήμουν δεμένη στην πλώρη με μια χοντρή μπαρούμα. Εγώ κι ο λοστρόμος ήμασταν δεμένοι εκεί για να βλέπουμε την καδένα και να αναφέρουμε στον πλοίαρχο ώστε να βοηθάει με τις μηχανές. Αυτή ήταν η δυσκολότερη στιγμή μου. 

ΕΡ: Φοβηθήκατε, σας πέρασε έστω και στιγμιαία η σκέψη ότι μπορεί να πλησίαζε το τέλος; 
ΑΠ: Εκείνη τη στιγμή, όταν συμβαίνει κάτι σοβαρό, δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια να σκεφτεί κανείς τι θα γίνει μετά. Εκείνη τη στιγμή προσπαθεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει την όλη κατάσταση. Δεν υπάρχει σκέψη για το αν «θα ζήσω ή θα πεθάνω». Εκείνο που σε απασχολεί είναι το τι θα κάνω για να βοηθήσω το πλοίο και να μην πάθουμε ζημιά.

ΕΡ: Ποια είναι αντίστοιχα η πιο όμορφη στιγμή που μοιραστήκατε με τους συναδέλφους σας εν πλω όλα αυτά τα χρόνια; 
ΑΠ: Έχω περάσει πάρα πολύ όμορφες στιγμές, όλα αυτά τα 15 χρόνια που έχω περάσει στη θάλασσα. Ήταν πολύ όμορφο που μπόρεσα να γνωρίσω άλλα μέρη, άλλους ανθρώπους, τις συνήθειές τους... Με το πλήρωμα τώρα έχω ζήσει και πολύ όμορφες στιγμές. Σε γιορτές που έχουμε κάνει είτε στο πλοίο, είτε σε κάποιο λιμάνι. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά μια πολύ συγκινητική στιγμή που δε θα ξεχάσω ποτέ! 
Όταν έφευγα από ένα πλοίο που έκλαιγαν όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος, έλληνες και ξένοι. Ο πρώτος μηχανικός μάλιστα, είχε φτιάξει στον τόρνο, μόνος του ένα μαχαίρι που μου παρέδωσε την ώρα του αποχαιρετισμού. Επιστρέφοντας στην Ελλάδα, από εκείνο το ταξίδι, άλλαξα τρεις πτήσεις. Έχασα τις βαλίτσες, όλα μου τα πράγματα, όχι όμως εκείνο το μαχαίρι. Το παρέδιδα κάθε φορά που έμπαινα στο αεροπλάνο και μου το επέστρεφαν στην αποβίβαση. Έχασα όλα μου τα ρούχα σε εκείνο το ταξίδι, όχι όμως το μαχαίρι... 

ΕΡ: Αυτή η ιστορία μου θυμίζει τον Καββαδία. Σας συντρόφευε η ποίησή του στα ταξίδια σας; Τι άλλο σας κρατούσε; 
ΑΠ: Ναι, βέβαια ο Καββαδίας, τα ποιήματά του ήταν το «ευαγγέλιο»...Εκτός αυτού, εμάς τους ναυτικούς εκείνο που μας συντροφεύει, είναι το φεγγάρι και η αστροφεγγιά. 

ΕΡ: Αν έπρεπε για μια ακόμη φορά να πάρετε μια απόφαση ζωής, ανάμεσα στην θάλασσα, τα ταξίδια και τη μητρότητα, τι θα διαλέγατε; 
ΑΠ: Την απόφασή μου ήδη την έχω πάρει. Θάλασσα, όχι μητρότητα. 

ΕΡ: Δεν ήταν αυτό ένα μεγάλο τίμημα; Το να στερηθεί μια γυναίκα τη μητρότητα ίσως είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα τιμήματα. Πόσο μάλλον όταν γίνεται συνειδητά... 
ΑΠ: Δεν γνωρίζω γιατί δεν έχω ζήσει τη μητρότητα, από ό,τι όμως ακούω ίσως να είναι μια πολύ όμορφη στιγμή. Επειδή όμως έχω ζήσει τη θάλασσα, δεν έχω μετανιώσει. 

ΕΡ: Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν νιώσατε την απουσία των συγγενικών σας προσώπων; 
ΑΠ: Φυσικά, μου έλειπαν οι γονείς μου, ο αδελφός μου. Το μεγαλύτερο σε διάρκεια ταξίδι μου κράτησε 18 μήνες. Όμως τότε είχα τη λαχτάρα να ταξιδέψω 

ΕΡ: «Διψάτε» ακόμη για τα ταξίδια; 
ΑΠ: Ναι αλλά όχι για πολύ... 

ΕΡ: Κουραστήκατε και ονειρεύεστε τη σύνταξη; 
ΑΠ: Ακόμη και να πάρω τη σύνταξη θα έχω να βαρκάκι και θα ψαρεύω, θα απολαμβάνω τη θάλασσα...





***Kapetanissa έχεις χαθεί αλλά η παρουσία σου στο forum πολύτιμη για τις συναδέλφους σου!*  :Wink: 

http://www.alithia.gr/newspaper/2007/06022007/06022007,18818.html

----------


## chief 79

eine sklabia i zwi tou kapetaniou file....megali...
diladi apo oti mas periegrapses ...sigrinete me ena aplo kafe me tin kopelia su...i ena wreoglenti me filous...
alla mikros eise...tha katalabeis kapote...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> eine sklabia i zwi tou kapetaniou file....megali...
> diladi apo oti mas periegrapses ...sigrinete me ena aplo kafe me tin kopelia su...i ena wreoglenti me filous...
> alla mikros eise...tha katalabeis kapote...


Αν και έχω κάνει μόνο ένα ταξίδι, κατάλαβα πολλά πράγματα..
Ακόμα όμως δεν έχω κατασταλάξει..Θα δείξει..

**Μακάρι να συμμετέχεις σε αυτό το θέμα!

----------


## Michael

Συνεχίζεται η θυματοποίηση των πλοιάρχων από λιμενικές υπηρεσίες 
παρά τις έγγραφες διαμαρτυρίες τη Πανελληνίας Ενώσεως Πλοιάρχων Εμπορικού Ναυτικού προς τον αρχηγό του λιμενικού σώματος και τις εγκυκλίους αυτού προς τα λιμεναρχεία για συμμόρφωση.
Το δόγμα -ανεξαρτήτως υπουργείου στο οποίο ανήκει το ΛΣ- φαίνεται είναι ένα: «_για όλα φταίει ο πλοίαρχος_».

Είναι και αυτή μια κάποια άλλη εκδοχή στον υμνό προς τον Έλληνα Καπετάνιο του ΕΝ....

(στο σαιτ της πεπεν υπάρχει και η ανταλαχθείσα αλληλογραφία)

----------


## Apostolos

Καρεκλοκένταυροι του Λιμενικού...

----------


## Michael

Παλαιότερα (δηλάδή πρίν από τον... Ελ. Βενιζέλο) οι λιμενάρχές ήταν καπετάνιοι του εμπορικού ναυτικού που εκλέγονταν από από τους άλλους καπετάνιους, τις δημογεροντίες κτλ. Είχαν συγκεριμένη θητεία και φυσικά πρακτική... εμπειρία και γνώσεις και ήταν αυτοί που σε μεγάλο βαθμό διατήρησαν και ανέπτυξαν τις αρχές του ναυτικού δικαίου αφού καλούνταν να αποφανθούν επί διαφόρων θεμάτων σε εποχές που δεν υπήρχε ελληνικό κράτος...
Μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση όταν κάποτε είχα δει σχετικά έγγραφα της εποχής σέ ένα βιβλίο και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά τώρα που ο γιώργαρος τα αλλάζει όλα μήπως είναι στιγμή να άλλαξει και ουσιαστικά ορισμένα παρωχυμένα σχήματα και καταστάσεις στην οργάνωση και την στελέχωση του λιμενικού και των λιμεναρχείων δίνωντας μεγαλύτερο ρόλο και στους έλληνες πλοιάρχους και αναβαθμίζωντας έτσι το κύρος του επαγγέλματος (αμητι άλλο για να προσελκυσθούν και οι νέοι στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα...). 
Στην τουρκία π.χ. τα traffic control στελεχώνωνται από εμποροπλοιάρχους που τους έχουν μάλιστα στείλει και για ειδική εκπαίδευση στην αγγλία. Στην "_Ναυτική Έλλάδα"_  φυσικά δυστυχώς  αυτό φαντάζει ακόμα ως όνειρο θερινής νυκτός. Φαίνεται κάποιος απόφοιτος από ένα ασχετο πανεπιστήμιο που ίσως και να μην έχει ανεβεί ποτέ του σε πλοίο μπορεί να χειριστεί καλύτερα την θαλάσσια κυκλοφορία...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

http://issuu.com/itbox/docs/nx_june2...owFlipBtn=true
σελ.54

----------


## captparis

> Αυτο ειναι αφιερωμένο στα παιδιά τις γέφυρας ,που με ταξίδευαν τόσα χρόνια με ασφάλεια .


Φιλε μου πολυ ομορφο το αφιερωμα στους συναδελφους , μετα απο 25 χρονια στην θαλασσα διαβασα μια καταθεση ψυχης που μιλησε μεσα στην καρδια μου και στην ψυχη μου Να εισαι παντα καλα !!! :Smile:

----------


## Natsios

Την ίδια ώρα που έχουν φουντώσει οι αντιδράσεις για τους κοινοτικό πλήρωμα του Cruise Europa σε ένα άλλο μέρος της Ευρώπης βγήκαν αποφάσεις γιοα το μέλλον του Έλληνα Πλοιάρχου στα υπο Ελληνική σημαία πλοία

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=10320

----------


## Natsios

> Την ίδια ώρα που έχουν φουντώσει οι αντιδράσεις για τους κοινοτικό πλήρωμα του Cruise Europa σε ένα άλλο μέρος της Ευρώπης βγήκαν αποφάσεις γιοα το μέλλον του Έλληνα Πλοιάρχου στα υπο Ελληνική σημαία πλοία
> 
> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=10320


Σχετικό αρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής

----------


## Michael

Καλά βρε παιδία, τόσο δύσκολο είναι πια να αποδειχθεί οι πλοίαρχοι και οι υποπλοίαρχοι όλων των υπό ελληνική σημαία πλοίων διαθέτουν "προνομίες" δημόσιας εξουσίας και  ότι "οι ενδεχόμενες αυτές προνομίες ασκούνται όντως κατά τρόπο συνήθη και αποτελούν σημαντικό μέρος των δραστηριοτήτων τους". Δηλάδή τα πειθαρχικά, αστυνομικά, προανακριτικά κλπ καθήκοντα δεν είναι δημόσια εξουσία; Η δυνατότητα περιορισμού και κρατησης και επιβολής προστίμων δεν είναι δημόσια εξουσία; Η ευθύνη του πλοιάρχου για όλες τις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες επικοινωνίες και το δικαίωμα να τις ελέγχει δεν είναι δημόσια εξουσία; Οι διαθήκες, οι ληξιαρχικές πραξεις γενήσεως και θανάτου, τα sea protest, τα ποινολόγια, το ναυτολόγιο, οι πραξεις επί του ναυτικού φυλλαδίου δεν είναι δημόσια εξουσία; Η Φύλαξη και εκτέλεση εντολών επιστρατεύσεως δεν είναι δημόσια εξουσία; Η υποχρέωση του πλοιάρχου να ενημερώνει για διάφορα υπόπτα γεγονότα τις ελληνικές δημόσιες αρχές δεν είναι δημόσια εξουσία; 
και πόσα άλλα δεν μπορεί να βρει ή και να σκαρφιστεί κανείς αν κάτσει λίγο οργανωμένα και σκεφτεί. Ή μήπως τα περισσότερα δεν "ασκούνται όντως κατά τρόπο συνήθη και αποτελούν σημαντικό μέρος των δραστηριοτήτων τους";  
Δεν καταφέραμε να πείσουμε το δικαστήριο ή απλά... δεν πασχίσαμε και ιδιαίτερα για να το πείσουμε;

----------


## Leo

Η συνέχεια της ιστορίας καταγράφεται σήμερα με την θέση της ΠΕΠΕΝ όπως καταγράφεται στην ανακοίνωση της που δημοσιεύει το *Marinews*, την οποία βρίσκω πολύ ρεαλιστική και σοβαρή.

----------


## Adventure

Μιας και το Θεμα το φορουμ ειναι Υμνος στον Ελληνα Καπετανιο Θα Ηθελα να ευχαριστω τον Καπετανιο Παναγιώτη Σερέτη στο πλοιο Adventure ο οποιος μου φερθηκε πραγματικα σαν πατερας.Τον ευχαριστω γιατι μου εδειξε πολλα πραγματα,με βοηθησε και ηταν τιμιος και ειλικρινης μαζι μου.Του ευχομαι παντα να παραμεινει τιμιος,καλος και δικαιος οπως το γνωρισα.
Θελω να ευχαριστησω και τον Υποπλοιαρχο Παναγιώτη Μέλλο ο οποιος μου φερθηκε πραγματικα σαν αδερφος.Δεν μου ελειψε ποτε απο μερια του το χιουμορ,το μαθημα,η υποστηριξη ακομα και σε δυσκολες στιγμες.
Μπορω να πω οτι τους δυο τελευταιους μηνες στο πλοιο ειχα μια δευτερη οικογενεια.Τους ευχαριστω και τους δυο Θερμα!

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου αυτή η κίνηση σου είναι πολύ ανθρώπινη, μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## Adventure

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ LEO.Ειναι το λιγοτερο που μπορω να κανω για αυτα τα δυο ατομα.Δεν θελω να πω πολλα αλλα αυτα τα δυο ατομα με βοηθησαν οταν εξαιτιας του προυγουμενου τους Καπετανιου και Γραμματικου αλλα και δυσκολων συνθηκων ηταν να φαω σουτ απο την εταιρια.Δεν θα ηθελα να πω περισσοτερα.Ευχομαι οτι μου προσφεραν να τους αποδωθει στο πολλαπλασιο.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Συγχαρητήρια καπετάνιε.. Κρατάς ψηλά την Ελληνική σημαία
*

----------


## SteliosK

Tyfonas-3.jpg
*Η συγκλονιστική περιπέτεια του Έλληνα καπετάνιου που έγινε εικόνισμα*

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΠΕΠΕΝ: Να σταματήσει η σύλληψη των πλοιάρχων χωρίς προηγούμενη έρευνα*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pepe...oumeni-erevna/ .

----------


## Nh04

Καλησπερα σας Συναδελφοι και χρονια πολλα για χθες. Θελω να ρωτησω κατι και αν μπορειτε δωστε μου τα φωτα σας. 

Ειμαι ανθ/ρχος σε ΕΓ ΟΓ με πανω απο 50 μηνες υπηρεσια. Μπορω να κανω δηλαδη την αναβαθμιση του διπλωματος μου. 

Μου προσφερθηκε μια θεση πλοιαρχου σε μικρο γκαζαδικακι (κατω των 1000 κορων). Το διπλωμα πανω του μιλαει για διακειβετνηση ΦΓ και ΕΓ. Ξερετε αν μπορω με το αναβαθμισμενο διπλωμα του Ανθ/χου να πιασω πλοιαρχος σε αυτο;

Προφανως θα χρειαστω και το tanker safety αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα, κατεβαινω ρεντη και το βγαζω.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Mυστηριώδης θάνατος Κρητικού ναυτικού στην Αυστραλία*
11.04.2017 - 20:22








Mυστηριώδης θάνατος Χανιώτη ναυτικού που διέμενε στον Καβρό Αποκορώνου απασχολεί τις αρχές της Αυστραλίας χωρίς να αποκλείεται εγκληματική ενέργεια. Ο ναυτικός υπηρετούσε από τη θέση του καπετάνιου σε φορτηγό πλοίο, ελληνικής εταιρείας που βρίσκονταν σε λιμάνι της Αυστραλίας.
Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες ο θάνατος προήλθε από δηλητηρίαση και είναι πιθανόν να έχει να κάνει με εγκληματική ενέργεια για αυτό και από τις αρχές της Αυστραλίας εξετάζονται μέλη του πληρώματος προκειμένου να εξακριβωθούν τα ακριβή αίτια. Ο καπετάνιος είχε πάρει το πτυχίο του από τη σχολή Εμπορικού Ναυτικού στα Χανιά.
Πηγή: Χανιώτικα Νέα

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Πέρασαν 12 χρόνια απο τοτε που μπήκα στη σχολή........
Το πως ακόμα δεν το κατάλαβα....

----------

